# Diferencia entre LM317K y LM317T



## abekar01 (May 18, 2009)

Disculpen estoy trabajando en una fuente de alimentacion de 5 v. fijos y 0-20 pero tengo una duda en el diagrama encuentro que han puesto el regulador LM317K y en la lista de material el regulador LM317T. Cual es el que debo ocupar o cual es la diferencia entre estos tipos de reguladores?


----------



## J_JOSE (May 18, 2009)

pues yo no le hallo diferencia a la hora de funcionamiento del regulador
la diferencia que halle de la letra T y K es que son productos de distintas empresas
en fin no pasa nada armalo con cualquiera un va a funcionar

salu_2 a to_2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2009)

abekar01 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen estoy trabajando en una fuente de alimentacion de 5 v. fijos y 0-20 pero tengo una duda en el diagrama encuentro que han puesto el regulador LM317K y en la lista de material el regulador LM317T. Cual es el que debo ocupar o cual es la diferencia entre estos tipos de reguladores?



La diferencia entre ellos es la capacidad de manejo de potencia, que es mayor en el K que en el T. Descargá la hoja de datos y verificalo por vos mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## Traviato (May 18, 2009)

T = Encapsulado TO220
K = Encapsulado TO3


----------



## marioxcc (May 18, 2009)

abekar01 dijo:
			
		

> Disculpen estoy trabajando en una fuente de alimentacion de 5 v. fijos y 0-20 pero tengo una duda en el diagrama encuentro que han puesto el regulador LM317K y en la lista de material el regulador LM317T. Cual es el que debo ocupar o cual es la diferencia entre estos tipos de reguladores?


El que debes ocupar depende de cuanto calor va a dicipar, el dicipador que le pondrás (si es que le vas a poner uno, lo recomiendo) y de las pistas de la placa de circuito impreso donde lo piensas poner (si vas a usar una).



			
				Traviato dijo:
			
		

> T = Encapsulado TO220
> K = Encapsulado TO3


En efecto, agrego que el encapsulado TO-220 dicipa menos calor que el TO-3.


----------



## alexus (May 19, 2009)

exacto, la unica diferecnia es el encaPsulado y algo mino en la disipacion.


----------

